# Big South Fork & Smoky Mountain Trip?



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We have been kicking around the idea of going to the Smoky Mountains on some future trip so the kids (and us) can see the
park and go to Cades Cove ect. and let the kids explore Galinburg. I like what I see of the this campground Twins Creek for staying near Gatlinburg for a couple of days.

If were going all the way down to Gatlinburg for a couple days, I thought it would be a good idea to go somewhere else as well. What can
you tell me about the Big South Fork area? Is Bandy CG the place to stay? We like the idea of hiking and seeing some nature (rock arches ect.)
and I hear good things about Bandy.

Any other comments or suggestions of places to go in conjunction with the Smoky Mountains?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> We have been kicking around the idea of going to the Smoky Mountains on some future trip so the kids (and us) can see the
> park and go to Cades Cove ect. and let the kids explore Galinburg. I like what I see of the this campground Twins Creek for staying near Gatlinburg for a couple of days.
> 
> If were going all the way down to Gatlinburg for a couple days, I thought it would be a good idea to go somewhere else as well. What can you tell me about the Big South Fork area? Is Bandy CG the place to stay? We like the idea of hiking and seeing some nature (rock arches ect.) and I hear good things about Bandy.
> ...


We have stayed at Twin Creek once. It's a nice CG, just east of G'burg and is on the main road into town from the east so you will hear traffic on Hwy 321. It's not bad unless you have the windows open and it does die down at night...mostly. There are other CG's in the G'burg/Pigeon Forge area, but I haven't stayed at them. Just depends on where you prefer to be in relation to G'burg and Pigeon Forge. We stayed about 12 miles further east on Hwy 321 at Smokey Bear CG....very nice, but further out.

Outbackmac stayed somewhere at Pigeon Forge (pretty sure) and he said the bathhouses were out of this world. Maybe he'll pipe in with the name of that CG.

If you stay at Bandy, give us a report as I'm not familar with that CG or that area.

Have fun.
Brent


----------



## switchman1000 (Oct 30, 2007)

One thing nice about Twins Creek is the trolly runs and stops at the campground entrance. It is nice to not have to pay for parking downtown. It runs all the time and is nice. Not expensive either. The Campgrounds is clean and nice.. Also nice bathhouse.. Awesome and clean.. Close to town also..

Thats my 2 cents worth.. We liked it..

Dave and Susan "OutbackAroos"


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We stayed at Rivers Edge nice campground, and yes the bathhouse were out of thie world.


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We love the Big South Fork. Our first backpacking trip was there, many years ago, so I guess it holds a special place in our hearts!








But we also love The Bandy Creek Campground. So much so that we plan at least one trip there a year.
There is so much to do: hiking, biking, playing in the river, nice swimming pool, horse & bike trails, etc. They usually have programs for the kids. 
Plus it's beautiful and it never feels crowded, even when the campgrounds are full. The bathhouses are always clean & the showers plenty hot!

I think Bandy would be a great choice! Enjoy!
Tammy


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I will NEVER stay at Twin Creeks! A few years back, my wife and the kids were in the Winnebago staying at Cherokee, NC (Happy Holiday). We went over the pass on a day trip to Gatlinburg, and went to Twin Creeks and reserved 2 nights and PAID them for it. We were going to stay in Gatlinburg for a couple of days.

As we went to leave, my wife needed to use the restroom. She asked where they were and was told by the manager "Restrooms are for guests only"

After getting my money back, we left and will NEVER be back.

Their attitude was horrible!

C


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I would highly recommend Bandy Creek CG; it is one of our favorite CGs/parks in TN. Nice CG with large, well-spaced sites. Wooded, water and electric on sites. Bath houses are well maintained and among the best I've seen. Bandy Creek is between Jamestown to the west and Oneida to the east. If you approach Bandy Creek from Oneida, be advised that you will have to traverse the river gorge, which is a 700 foot drop and climb out on a narrow 2 lane road with several switchbacks. Stock up on groceries before you arrive, either in Oneida or Jamestown; the nearest Wal-Mart would be in Oneida about 17 miles from Bandy Creek. The horse stable at Bandy Creek has some grocery items and firewood to purchase.

Big South Fork is a really interesting area. Great variety of hikes, several easy enough for kids to enjoy. The river hike is good, also the hike to Twin Arches. There is a rustic back country lodge called Charit Creek Lodge that is close to Twin Arches, and we will typically plan a loop hike to include Charit Creek. You can make lunch reservations there in advance, so we plan our loop hike to time with lunch served there at the lodge. The Twin Arches hike is not bad for kids, but making it into a loop hike is about 5.5 miles, but you will get to see the lodge and hang out there plus see massive 'rock houses' on the trail back to Twin Arches. I would also recommend visiting Hazard Cave at Pickett State Park next door. Also recommend Blue Heron mining camp if you have the time to visit. It's an interpretive center on the site of an old coal mining operation in the northeast corner of the park. Get to ride a train down into the gorge to get there. If you visit post Memorial Day, there is a huge swimming pool at Bandy Creek, and playing in the river down at Leatherwood Ford is always fun for the kids.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful information!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

GoVols said:


> I would highly recommend Bandy Creek CG; it is one of our favorite CGs/parks in TN. Nice CG with large, well-spaced sites. Wooded, water and electric on sites. Bath houses are well maintained and among the best I've seen. Bandy Creek is between Jamestown to the west and Oneida to the east. If you approach Bandy Creek from Oneida, be advised that you will have to traverse the river gorge, which is a 700 foot drop and climb out on a narrow 2 lane road with several switchbacks. Stock up on groceries before you arrive, either in Oneida or Jamestown; the nearest Wal-Mart would be in Oneida about 17 miles from Bandy Creek. The horse stable at Bandy Creek has some grocery items and firewood to purchase.
> 
> Big South Fork is a really interesting area. Great variety of hikes, several easy enough for kids to enjoy. The river hike is good, also the hike to Twin Arches. There is a rustic back country lodge called Charit Creek Lodge that is close to Twin Arches, and we will typically plan a loop hike to include Charit Creek. You can make lunch reservations there in advance, so we plan our loop hike to time with lunch served there at the lodge. The Twin Arches hike is not bad for kids, but making it into a loop hike is about 5.5 miles, but you will get to see the lodge and hang out there plus see massive 'rock houses' on the trail back to Twin Arches. I would also recommend visiting Hazard Cave at Pickett State Park next door. Also recommend Blue Heron mining camp if you have the time to visit. It's an interpretive center on the site of an old coal mining operation in the northeast corner of the park. Get to ride a train down into the gorge to get there. If you visit post Memorial Day, there is a huge swimming pool at Bandy Creek, and playing in the river down at Leatherwood Ford is always fun for the kids.


Great info and thanks! I would be coming from the east so it sounds like I would be taking the river gorge route. How bad is this stretch? Is it unsafe
towing the camper with my family? How you taken this route with your camper?

Mark


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

Bandy Creek is great. Bring your mountain bikes. There are also some great State Parks (TN) between BSF (Big South Fork) and the GSM (Great Smoky Mountains) off of I-75. Tennessee State Parks were rated #1 in the US last year.


----------

